# Just checked in to Marbrisa - the new building



## SmithOp (Aug 6, 2013)

Well almost, I'm in the B side of the 2br plus lock off and they are still cleaning the A side.  One hour past the 4 o'clock check in, I was prompt 

Still smells like new paint, it's the only building next to the new super pool area.  I'm on ground floor end  unit right next to the hot tub, a short walk from the B side lanai.

I'll put up some pictures once they let me over to the A side.

I signed up for a tour, it's over at Palisades, in exchange for 3 tix to Wild Animal Park $150 value.


----------



## cardinal93 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Dave,

I'll be there end of this month in a 3BR Plus.

Anything we should be aware of or request (so I can request new building). There is going to be 4 kids going to Legoland, as well as old in-laws who want to walk around the golf course.

Also, I'm not sure if the 3BR Plus is available as a 2nd floor unit so we can avoid the stairs.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 6, 2013)

Just keep that tapas table ready!

Great Sunset tonight too.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 7, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Just keep that tapas table ready!
> 
> Great Sunset tonight too.



There was a break in the clouds that the sun shone through and the edges were like a rainbow, never saw that before, a prism effect on the water vapor I suppose. We had the new pool to ourselves save for a few teens playing around.  Pool bar was closing at 6 so I ordered a few beers, fish tacos, and cubano panini. Food was good.  I chatted up the bartender, he said there will be 8 buildings surrounding the pools plus 6 more facing LL. The new lobby is under construction too, it's up the hill a little from the pool, looks like a port cochiere and grand staircase down to the pools.

I'll ask if the new building has 3br, not sure.  This one new building has elevator.  Call two weeks before check in for room requests.

Overall excellent units, what I expect from HGVC, very happy I snagged this Tues-Sat stay.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/y4louand1w2ag8d/f79V0st5So

Some observations:
Wifi antenna in the master closet, which is tiny due to the tub and huge master bathroom.  The lock off closet is much bigger.  
Wifi is fast, all bars, plus a wired jack on the mini desk. I streamed a Netflix movie on the iPad with no buffering.
The lock off doors block the counters, but we shut my son over there and he's happy.  He moves into apt and starts college in 2 weeks so he's ready.
Bedroom door blocks the tiny closet door.
The pictures I've seen of the pool do not do it justice, it's HUGE!  2 large pools, 3 large hot tubs shaped like 4 leaf clover.  Large fire pit with seating, large seating area near bar with big screen HDTV. Two cabanas with TV and music speakers, 2ping pong cabanas, a pool table at the bar.  Lego play table and football table. A fitness center. Once built out the sales center will become the fitness, and the fitness will become kids game room.Sales center only open weekends, so we are taking the tour over at Palisades.
Laundry is outside room, but very convenient to this end unit.  I like this better than the closet laundry because they are full size units.


----------



## cardinal93 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Dave for the updates and pictures.

Is checkin at the older site as well?

I'll be going to Legoland this Saturday, so I'll get a chance to stop by and check out the new building and chat up the front desk about the 3BR Plus that I'm getting this Labor Day weekend.

Gracias!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, still up top, but no choc chip cookies!  They had some fortune cookies in a dish.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 7, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> Thanks Dave for the updates and pictures.
> 
> Is checkin at the older site as well?
> 
> ...



So you're the one who snagged it!

I was thinking about open season for a staycation but did pull the trigger.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> Thanks Dave for the updates and pictures.
> 
> Is checkin at the older site as well?
> 
> ...



During our stay this past june was told the new building is all 2br lock offs.  No dedicated 2br or 3br there.  I was kinda disappointed as we had to drive to the new pool area.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 7, 2013)

frank808 said:


> During our stay this past june was told the new building is all 2br lock offs.  No dedicated 2br or 3br there.  I was kinda disappointed as we had to drive to the new pool area.



I'm curious to find out how locking off works with HGVC points during my update.  This is a good tip, book a lock off to stay down here at the new pool.

What did you think of the pool music and cabanas?  It seems to me they are targeting the younger Vegas party crowd, not something that appeals to Boomers like us.  We really enjoy happy hour live music by local Hawaiians at Kingsland.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2013)

HGVC lock offs are not like marriotts.  They build them as lock offs and use them according to their booking needs.  Meaning if they need more 2br they will combine the units.  If they need more 1br they will lock off the units.  The older section of Marbrisa has dedicated 2br units which do not give HGVC that flexibility.  
I asked the front desk how would I get a new unit and they told me that it was by luck of the draw.  Or when checking in you could request it.  There is no separate booking category through the hgvc website.  
I do like more laid back hawaiian music compared to club music.  Although I am from the younger gen x crowd.  It could be because I live in hawaii although I like my Pink and Puff music also


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 7, 2013)

Mommy, why is Shrek sitting by the pool?

That's just a Baby Boomer in a Speedo honey. Look away.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 7, 2013)

Frank, the front desk does not know much, they had no idea what my ownership was when I checked it.  I doubt if she even knows what a timeshare is.

I booked a lock-off in Revolution, and it's in my res history, take a look.  The confirmation email certificate does not show it however.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/24bbm1ls5k08rwb/8yoxlpa0TH

We like all music, just draw the line at the glorified thuggery, I feel sad for young people taking pictures making faces and flashing gang signs.

+1 Buzz, you've been stalking my FB pics.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 7, 2013)

I stayed in a 1 bedroom in the new building a few months ago and it was a dedicated 1 bedroom. It was the third floor end unit on the right.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Frank, the front desk does not know much, they had no idea what my ownership was when I checked it.  I doubt if she even knows what a timeshare is.
> 
> I booked a lock-off in Revolution, and it's in my res history, take a look.  The confirmation email certificate does not show it however.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I will book 2br lockout next time we goto marbrisa.  How do you tell in revolution for the lockout 2br?   thanks


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2013)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I stayed in a 1 bedroom in the new building a few months ago and it was a dedicated 1 bedroom. It was the third floor end unit on the right.



Dang lied to by the timeshare salespeople and now the front desk staff too!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 8, 2013)

I found out what happened in this Marbrisa unit, bumped into the previous resident at the laundry. A couple with 4 boys were in the 1br side, I can imagine four boys cavorting in the living room.

She had been to presentation, presumably bought, and wanted to move because she didnt like the lockoff door so they moved her up to the dedicated 1br.  LOL She was trying to tell me how to use the unit, couldn't understand why only 3 people in a 2br lockoff. She was also complaining that the only laundry is on the first floor, right outside my door. . More good stuff I can use at my presentation today.

Frank, the lockoff shows up as a separate line of available units in Rev as I recall, either that or I clicked on the unit and the full description showed in the confirmation popup.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Marbrisa 3BR*



buzglyd said:


> So you're the one who snagged it!
> 
> I was thinking about open season for a staycation but did pull the trigger.



For the near-San Diego folks...

I have a 3BR booked at Marbrisa for a long weekend over Spring Break (April 17-20), but now there's a good chance I won't be able to use it.    I'll likely find out in late March, and if not I'll just change the reservation to something that uses more points later in the year. 

Which means there will be a Marbrisa 3br available for Open Season, and would be nice if a Tugger who wants it could snag it.  Still new to all of this, so wondering if there's an etiquette is for letting folks know in advance?  

It's a long time from now, but since we're on the topic of Marbrisa 3BRs thought I'd ask...


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 8, 2013)

DonnaSF said:


> For the near-San Diego folks...
> 
> I have a 3BR booked at Marbrisa for a long weekend over Spring Break (April 17-20), but now there's a good chance I won't be able to use it.    I'll likely find out in late March, and if not I'll just change the reservation to something that uses more points later in the year.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what the etiquette is but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 8, 2013)

DonnaSF said:


> For the near-San Diego folks...
> 
> I have a 3BR booked at Marbrisa for a long weekend over Spring Break (April 17-20), but now there's a good chance I won't be able to use it.    I'll likely find out in late March, and if not I'll just change the reservation to something that uses more points later in the year.
> 
> ...



The etiquette is to post the details in the member only Sightings forum.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 8, 2013)

I just finished the presentation with June at Palisades, I was cordial and didn't box her ears too badly.  Her, the closer, and the last chance VIP lady all claimed to be Elite Plus but had no clue how to leverage it.  GPX looks like a nice exchange program, I did thank her for filling in details on using it but declined a purchase since I had the same through SFX.

She couldn't really articulate what the value proposition was with Marbrisa, other than dual HGVC and GFX membership.  The super pool here is dead, no activities, it's been nice having it as my private pool. . I told the closer they must be bleeding money keeping it running for one building, she said phase one was full and they all use it, I replied no they all complain about having to ride a shuttle to use it.  She said, well they can drive down DOH!  They will be adding 3 br units in future buildings here, changed plans because owners asked for it.  They tried to convince me CA properties have the lowest mf per point, buy here to get the prime summer weeks, I said I'm here wasn't a big deal to get in, hurry up and build some more units.

I told the VIP points lady I'd buy if she got on the phone and booked me a week in Tuscany right now, and I'd take her to dinner :rofl:  She is Elite Plus and hasn't been able to get in Lagoon tower, only ever stayed within the system, never traded.  Probably like 95% of the other owners.  TUGers are the true Elites 

She did show me photos of the new HGVC Elara units, just as ugly as the Westgate ones, gray walls!  

Out in 90 minutes.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 8, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I just finished the presentation with June at Palisades, I was cordial and didn't box her ears too badly.  Her, the closer, and the last chance VIP lady all claimed to be Elite Plus but had no clue how to leverage it.  GPX looks like a nice exchange program, I did thank her for filling in details on using it but declined a purchase since I had the same through SFX.
> 
> She couldn't really articulate what the value proposition was with Marbrisa, other than dual HGVC and GFX membership.  The super pool here is dead, no activities, it's been nice having it as my private pool. . I told the closer they must be bleeding money keeping it running for one building, she said phase one was full and they all use it, I replied no they all complain about having to ride a shuttle to use it.  She said, well they can drive down DOH!  They will be adding 3 br units in future buildings here, changed plans because owners asked for it.  They tried to convince me CA properties have the lowest mf per point, buy here to get the prime summer weeks, I said I'm here wasn't a big deal to get in, hurry up and build some more units.
> 
> ...



That is too funny!!!


----------



## presley (Aug 8, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> The super pool here is dead, no activities, it's been nice having it as my private pool. .



I wonder if that is because it is a weekday.  I was there a month ago and rented a cabana, on a Sunday, I think.  It was a cloudy/breezy day and the pool area had a lot of people.  There were still plenty of chairs available, but none of the pools/jacuzzis were ever empty.  

A month ago it was open to all guests of the Sheraton as well as Marbrisa and the Sheraton was running the Cove Bar.  Do you know if that is still the case?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 8, 2013)

presley said:


> I wonder if that is because it is a weekday.  I was there a month ago and rented a cabana, on a Sunday, I think.  It was a cloudy/breezy day and the pool area had a lot of people.  There were still plenty of chairs available, but none of the pools/jacuzzis were ever empty.
> 
> A month ago it was open to all guests of the Sheraton as well as Marbrisa and the Sheraton was running the Cove Bar.  Do you know if that is still the case?



I found the activity calendar in the Sheraton lobby (didn't get one at check in) and you are right it's down here at the Cove.  I took a stroll out about 2:30 only 20 people about, mostly kids and a few parents lounging. There's a kids movie tonight, I'll see how attendance is then but they won't make any money the bar closes at 6.

Edited to add - read the calendar wrong, movie is Friday night.  This resort is used by families visiting Legoland so it clears out at 5 pm when parents take all the kids in to feed them. Sheraton guests have usage too. Its beautiful, book early before its fully built out!


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 8, 2013)

Tapas night shortly!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 8, 2013)

presley said:


> I wonder if that is because it is a weekday.  I was there a month ago and rented a cabana, on a Sunday, I think.  It was a cloudy/breezy day and the pool area had a lot of people.  There were still plenty of chairs available, but none of the pools/jacuzzis were ever empty.
> 
> A month ago it was open to all guests of the Sheraton as well as Marbrisa and the Sheraton was running the Cove Bar.  Do you know if that is still the case?



Was at Marbrisa in mid June of this year.  Didn't have the pool all to ourselves as there were at the most 8 other individuals there during the day.  Now after 7pm I had the pool area all to myself.  That reminds me one day I didn't want to drive down to the super pool and had the older pool and hot tub all to myself for 3 hours.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Aug 8, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> The etiquette is to post the details in the member only Sightings forum.



Ok, will do that if I need to change the reservation.  Thank you!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 9, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Tapas night shortly!



A wonderful day capped off with meeting a very nice couple, we look forward to our next SD visit.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 9, 2013)

Some final thoughts before I check out tomorrow.  They just set up the movie, Disney Ratatouille, about 20 kids showed up with parents.  I can see it from the lanaii and looking up there are others doing the same from their balconies.

The sales staff are more knowledgable about GPR, no need to repeat the half truths and bs they tried to feed me to upgrade to HGVC Elite. I asked how the lock off option will work, could I stay two weeks if I split the lock off? Yes.  Can I split and book the consecutive weeks as Home resort 12 month window?  Confusion, she wasn't sure, didn't understand why I would do that. I'm sure you would be limited to Club season if you split the units. 

This new phase reminds me of Kingsland, I can see the HGVC design and it will be a nice driveable alternative for lower points once its built out.

I took a room count and there are 4 lock off two bedrooms on floors 1 and 2, the top third floor has 2 two bedroom lock offs in the center and 2 one bedrooms on either end.  Total counts are 10 two bedroom lock offs and 2 one bedrooms.

The second building is further along than the new reception center, it looks to be a sales center too so maybe they will bring in some experienced HGVC sales people. Right now they are using the future gym in the pool complex, but it's only open on Saturdays.  The work is going at a snails pace, as a project manager it was painful to watch.

The staff from the Sheraton are all wonderful, very friendly and optimistic about growing the super pool activity business.  The food at the Cove bar was good, the same staff working the tapas last night at 20 Twenty.

Smithop out!


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 10, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed your stay. Hopefully you got to enjoy a few more great beach places to eat.

Tapas night was a blast.


----------

